# London Theological Seminary?



## GlenThompson (Oct 28, 2007)

Please, if anyone of you has any info regarding LTS let me know. 
As far as I can tell they seem to be the ‘real thing’. 
But I’m over in RSA & am relying on my surfing the net for info!
Their web page is London Theological Seminary

Blessings


----------



## Sydnorphyn (Oct 28, 2007)

Glen
have you considered London School of Theology? I am not familiar with LTS, sorry.

cheers, 

John

PS. RSA - ???


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 28, 2007)

Sydnorphyn said:


> PS. RSA - ???



Republic of South Africa


----------



## Ivan (Oct 28, 2007)

LTS was the vision of Dr. Martyn Lloyd-Jones. The website says that until his death he was on their Board and that the seminary houses his personal library. I know Alistar Begg, a Scottish independant pastor in the Cleveland, Ohio (USA) area, attended LTS and that speaks volumes to me. 

I don't know anything about the London School of Theology. I visited their website and I can't really get a good grasp as to what kind of seminary it is. It does have a distance learning option, if that's an interest of yours. There are a number of other distance learning seminaries that you might want to investigate, again, if that is your intentions.

Frankly, between LTS and LST, I'd choose LTS.


----------

